# northern cali



## Laicos (Jun 24, 2005)

anyone in here from northern california? i live an hour north of san francisco.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm about an hour from SF too. There's quite a few sas folks in the bay area


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

like me


----------



## purerealm (Jul 31, 2005)

my hometown is an hour south of SF


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Berkeley.


----------



## shyguy1984 (May 9, 2005)

i'm about a half hour south of frisco


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Half hour east of Sacramento, which puts me about 2 1/2 hours east of San Francisco.


----------



## Stomper4x4 (Sep 25, 2005)

WAY north, up here in Redding.


----------



## Cuckoo4Cocoapuffs (Oct 23, 2004)

I live right outside of Auburn,which is not to far from Sacramento. :afr


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey Nutsy, I used to live just east of Auburn in Applegate. I'm back in Ohio now but every so often I get the urge to visit that area.


----------



## talvalin (Sep 8, 2005)

lets get together???
berkeley? SF? 
I'm in the east bay, but I like the idea of meeting people I can relate to. Anyone???


----------



## dust (May 12, 2005)

I'm about 1 1/2 hours north of Sacramento. this town's a real ****hole.


----------



## Stomper4x4 (Sep 25, 2005)

dust said:


> I'm about 1 1/2 hours north of Sacramento. this town's a real @#%$.


And where would that be?


----------



## dust (May 12, 2005)

Stomper4x4 said:


> dust said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about 1 1/2 hours north of Sacramento. this town's a real @#%$.
> ...


Chico. :|


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought Chico was supposed to be fun... at least if you're in college and like parties.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

You think Chico sucks? try living all the way up by Eureka..... :sigh


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i went to Humboldt State for 3 1/4 years (i dropped out in my 4th year  ). Eureka isnt that bad.


----------



## dust (May 12, 2005)

carry said:


> You think Chico sucks? try living all the way up by Eureka..... :sigh


is Eureka really that bad? I was thinking about a community college up there. but then I haven't been there... :afr 
but Gorbulas; maybe not so bad? 
oh. AND CHICO DOES SUCK! :lol 
I'm sure I'd say otherwise if I were of drinking age.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Well there is a LOT of pot smoking going on, and its usually foggy, but the main reason I was dissing Eureka is because I wish I could meet more SAers and most of you guys are in the bay area. But anyway, I am going to the community college up here so if you have any questions, dust, feel free to ask  I've never been to Chico. I heard its supposed to be some kind of wild college town or something.


----------



## Stomper4x4 (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, at least there are three of us out in the boonies, Chico, Redding and Eureka.....

After spending my first 29 years in Chicago, the change is rather nice though. It's good to slow down a bit and not get snowed on.


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

I just moved out to Napa for a while.. it's nice, but all the people I know are in the Bay Area and my vino friends up here are ... actually very good to hang out with.

My coke dealing roomate I lived in the tenderloin district in san francisco with was from Chico.... A small army was coming after him because he owed them money from running guns... he had just gotten out of jail... kept on hearing people at the door, picking the locks... Was creeping around the room ninja style..

Turned out he was on PCP.

Fun guy.


----------



## dust (May 12, 2005)

carry said:


> I am going to the community college up here so if you have any questions, dust, feel free to ask


Would that be College of the Redwoods?
oh. and here's to coke dealing roommates!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

dust said:


> carry said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to the community college up here so if you have any questions, dust, feel free to ask
> ...


 Yup that would be College of the Redwoods, and you probably would get some coke dealing roomates I'm guessing. Don't know for sure though cuz I don't live on campus.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i had a shroom dealing suite mate my first year at humboldt. i had to close the windows cuz then the odor will seep into my room if i didnt.


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

Actually my roomie dealt in shroomz too, however it wasn't big for him on account of california leaving so many loopholes for people to buy them.


----------



## luckycharm (Jan 14, 2005)

Sacramento.LOL
luckycharm


----------



## MandyGirl (Jul 12, 2005)

Livermore


----------



## evilution (Oct 15, 2005)

Representing San Francisco!


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

I live in Stockton,CA. I commute to Sac State. Hey Mandy, I went to high school in Livermore.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Never thought I'd say it, but I miss sac state. Well, mostly the campus Burger King, I can do without the rest.


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

burger king...ha....you ever eat at the french place in riverplaza? they have the best crepes.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Never been there, as I've never been very experimental with food... fear new foods about as much as new people. I meant to try the Round Table sometime, as I know I'd like that, but Burger King was too much of a routine to break. 

Based on what they were building back in '03, I guess the only big changes by now would be new parking garages. Maybe you don't even have to park in the dirt by the softball field a mile away for the first couple weeks of the semester (until volume thins) anymore?


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

We have parking garages, but I'm not even sure who is allowed to use it. The sign outside says says its only for faculty use, but I see many students walking out of the garage, which is odd. Parking starting this semester has been disastrous. The are totally renovating the main parking, therefore on most days people are forced to parking in the overflow parking spaces off campus. It doesn't get any worst then this in regards to parking.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I never actually parked in the garages since they always had signs saying "full" (and long lines) and so I got used to parking elsewhere, but I'm pretty sure both of them (there were two at the time, but they were building another) were open to students. Certain sections for faculty, like the faculty sections of the regular parking lots, but surely there aren't enough faculty to fill the garages.

I didn't mind parking in the overflow lot, though generally I wouldn't have to after a few weeks. It's when the overflow lot overlows, and then the secondary overflow lot down the street overflows too such that you end up parking in the dirt near it, that it begins to take several days hiking and a GPS system to get to class. Luckily I took public transit four years, only had to park the last semester when I lived out of town.


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

Everyday the overflow overflows! Almost every parking space is taken everyday by 11:00 or so.


----------



## Cuckoo4Cocoapuffs (Oct 23, 2004)

Paul said:


> Never thought I'd say it, but I miss sac state. Well, mostly the campus Burger King, I can do without the rest.


Small world,I use to go to that Burger King when I worked At Sac State,many many years ago okay like 10 years back.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

It's not even the same one as then anymore. I presume you went to the one that was in the riverfront center (near the bookstore)... they closed that around 2002 or so and I had to switch to one in the student union. (I'm presuming they didn't open the one in the student union until they closed the other one, but I don't really know for sure. And just to confuse things further, back when my dad was at sac state the place they currently call the riverfront center _was_ the student union, it seems.)


----------



## moss84 (Jul 26, 2004)

Didn't realize so many were from Northern California. I'm from Sacramento myself


----------

